# Hello



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey everyone hows your day? Im so tired because Im still at school and Im seriously gonna fall asleep..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Hey everyone hows your day? Im so tired because Im still at school and Im seriously gonna fall asleep..


Better find a way to wake back up there LC- important business, school is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Better find a way to wake back up there LC- important business, school is.


Oh yeah im in french class lol its not that bad actually.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ahh, don't fall asleep or their may be trouble awaiting..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh yeah im in french class lol its not that bad actually.


I took 3 years high school and one in college; don’t remember much but can understand the general meaning of things still usually!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I took 3 years high school and one in college; don’t remember much but can understand the general meaning of things still usually!


Ohh nice Im have homework


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I took 3 years high school and one in college; don’t remember much but can understand the general meaning of things still usually!


I feel ya, girl!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I feel ya, girl!


Are you in school too


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah. But I barely remember what I learn.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yeah. But I barely remember what I learn.


Are you in highschool too?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

No.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> No.


Your in elementary school


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Guess again.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Guess again.


University?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Guess again.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Guess again.


bruh you dont go to school?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I do. Middle school. Technically, I could be in high school.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I do. Middle school. Technically, I could be in high school.


yes thats what I said because theres no middle school.. Middle school is elementary school So


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, I figured that after I said no.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yeah, I figured that after I said no.


Okay......


----------

